# Get out of a Rogers contract



## TKS1800 (Jan 14, 2008)

Good day,
Maybe some of you can help me. I have 2 years remaining on a Rogers contract that I need to get out. Rogers tells me that the panalty is $400. I am not using the phone. I could not find someone to transfer the phone as Rogers suggested.

Any ideas?


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

I think you're pretty much pooched if you can't find someone to take it over or if you can't pay the penalty.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

From Rogers' website:



> An Early Cancellation Fee (ECF) applies if, for any reason, your service is terminated prior to the end of the service agreement. The ECF is the greater of (i) $100 or (ii) $20 per month remaining in the service agreement, to a maximum of $400 (plus applicable taxes), and applies to each line in the plan that is terminated. If you have subscribed to your Price Plan before February 1st, 2007 and you continue or renew on the same Price Plan on a 12, 24 or 36-month term, the ECF will be equal to $20 times the number of months remaining in the term, to a maximum of $200.


So, ya, you're pretty much screwed. I'm opting out of my plan this June ( 8 months early) and paying the $160 ECF fee.


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

Damn, that's a lot of money. I built the intranet at Rogers, back when it was Cantel, and the maximum early cancellation fee then was $200. It shows you how subsidized those phones are.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

You'll have to honour the contract and pony up, but you might try finding someone who would take the incentive of a gift of your cell phone to take over your plan. There are sites specifically dedicated to doing this, as well as the usual selling sites.

It would though have to be a decent phone and a good plan.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

When Rogers gets the iPhone and if they good rates I'm planning to pay someone 50% of my ECF to take over my Telus contract.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Cellswapper CANADA - Get out of your cell phone contract - mobile contract - wireless contract


----------

